# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Per paranoien..

## iliria e para

Kam pyeter edhe me par por asnjeri nuk me eshte pergjigj se a din dikush se a kapas rast kur eshte sheruar dikush nga PARANOIA?

----------


## StormAngel

Paranojë skicofrenike apo paranojë fobike?
Edhe sëmundjet në këtë kohë i kemi me shumë emra o iliria e para.=)))
Nejse,nqs konkretizon çik pyetjen më mirë do ishte.
Mendimi im

----------


## Leila

Yes, ka raste kur jane sheruar nga paranoja. Paranoja fobike sherohet me terapi, te bejne te perballosh friken tende, bejne mbledhje me persona te tjere si ti, etj., ndersa paranoja skicofrenike zakonisht "sherohet" me ilace. Po kur u japin ilace kalamajve qe te jene me te qete dhe me te volitshem per prinderit, merre me mend sa shpresa ka njeriu per tu sheruar.

----------


## Anisela

E para,kjo flale nuk ekziston ne fjalorin e nje Psykologu!Ne vend te saj,perdoret fjala  "FOBI".Terapia dhe medikamentet nuk rekomandohen!Ekzistojne ca Shkolla qe ndihmojne keta persona qe duan te eliminojne kte ndjenje!Nuk eshte diagnoze psyqike,por ndjenje!

----------


## diikush

> E para,kjo flale nuk ekziston ne fjalorin e nje Psykologu!Ne vend te saj,perdoret fjala  "FOBI".Terapia dhe medikamentet nuk rekomandohen!Ekzistojne ca Shkolla qe ndihmojne keta persona qe duan te eliminojne kte ndjenje!Nuk eshte diagnoze psyqike,por ndjenje!


Natyrisht qe egziston; FOBIA eshte krejt tjeter--nje nga varietetet e anktheve-- nga PARANOIA, gje e cila zakonisht perdoret si term dhe iindex diagnostikimi ne variantet e ndryshme te Skizofrenise. Paranoja e persekutimit, e pergjimit, e konsipracioneve,  etj, jane disa nga me te zakonshmet.


ILIRIA: here tjeter drejtuhou te tjereve me me takt dhe jo me thonjeza dhe ironi--te pakten kur u kerkon ndihme--qe mos marrresh pergjigjet e merituara, si ato nga Aruni dhe StirmAngel  :buzeqeshje: )

----------


## iliria e para

Po cila eshte nuk edi por do te pershkruaj disa veti te personit qe vuan nga kjo.
I duket qe krejt bota eshte kunder ketij personi, gruaja i ka 50 dashnor, te gjithe  errejne  e mashtrojne....
ska njeri qe mund ta bejkete te shkoi te mjeku se thot se ai ska problem por bota rreth tij eshte e prishur...
Nuk ka menyre te bindet ky person te kerkojne ndihem.

A doni te tjera???

Per thojza e kisham pak si provokuese  :Lulja3:  . Pat kaluar nje kohe njeri su lajmerue.

----------


## Albo

Te gjithe njerezit qe kane nje bote shpirterore te brendshme boshe, vuajne nga paranoja. Kjo mund te manifestohet ne formen e frikes ose ne formen e dyshimit te gjithckaje. Eshte si puna e atij femijes qe kur mbyllet ne bodrum te erret dhe eshte vetem i trembet jo vetem erresires por edhe vetmise, faktit qe nuk ia ka dhene doren dikujt qe e ndjen qe eshte prezent me te.

Paranoja sherohet me shkeputjen e personit nga bota dhe jeta rreth tij ne nje vend te izoluar, ku nuk ka as televizor, as radio, as gazeta, as miq, as shoke, as familje, pra nje vend turistik i izoluar, per shembull vend malor ku mund te qendroje per nje kohe. Duhet te shmanget sa me shume kontakti me njerez dhe duhet qe shpirti i personit te pastrohet nga makthet e streseve te jetes.

Besimi ne Zot, lutjet dhe agjerimi jane format me te mira per te pastruar shpirtin nga trazime te tilla shpirterore, qe nuk kane te bejne aspak me probleme fizike apo mendore.

Albo

----------


## iliria e para

Albo, ti po mundohesh ta thjeshtosh kete gje! Nuk di a e kuptove se kete person eshte  e pamundur ta bindesh per ndonje gje tjeter pervec asaj qe ai"shef" ose "degjon". 
Ja atje me larte i mora disa shembuj. 
Ketij njeriu i duket cdo gje konspiracion. "Shef" dhe "degjon" gjera qe asnje njeri tjeter si ka pare e as degjuar . Ne te verteet thot qe i ka pare para nje muaji ose ne ate stil. Thot qe njerzit i kan thene gjera te ndryshme e keta kurr nuk ja kan thene. Nuk ka mundesi te bindet te shkoi tek mjeku ose tek ndonje psikolog.
Per kete pyesja une se a ka mundesi tu ndihmohet ketyre njerzeve?

----------


## yjori

[QUOTE=iliria e para]Po cila eshte nuk edi por do te pershkruaj disa veti te personit qe vuan nga kjo.
I duket qe krejt bota eshte kunder ketij personi, gruaja i ka 50 dashnor, te gjithe  errejne  e mashtrojne....
ska njeri qe mund ta bejkete te shkoi te mjeku se thot se ai ska problem por bota rreth tij eshte e prishur...
Nuk ka menyre te bindet ky person te kerkojne ndihem.

A doni te tjera???

/QUOTE]

Simptomat e pershkruara me siper lene te nenkuptosh skizofreni. Duhet konsultuar psikiatri sa nuk eshte vone. 20% mund te sherohet. Per te tjerat shiko ne internet: psikozat.

----------


## ATMAN

semundjet nervore ndryshojne shume nga semundjet mendore , diferenca midis te dy ketyre kategorive eshte se tek semundjet mendore shkalla e degradimit mendor eshte me e madhe dhe semundja ka perparuar shume , kurse tek semundjet nervore ku hyn edhe paranoja semundja eshte e nje shkalle me te vogel dhe per pasoje edhe mundesia per ta eleminuar eshte me e madhe 

tek semundjet mendore hyjne 

1-depresionet e renda 

2-simtoma manikale

3-skicofrenia e cila ndahet ne kater shkalle qe jane klasike si dhe ka forma te tjera skocofrenie qe nuk jane te njohura per shkencen e neuro-psikiatrise 

4-epilepsia ose e quajtur ndryshe semundja e tokes  ne gjuhen popullore 

keto jane kater format me te renda te semundjeve mendore

format e tjera jane thjesht neuroza ose nevrasteni mvaret nga shkalla e simtomave qe shfaq individi 

fobia , paranoja , mania , etj, te gjitha  termat e tjera qe perdoren ne shkencen e psikiatrise dhe neurologjise jane thjesht konstatime qe bejne mjeket specialiste ne perputhje me shenjat qe tregon individi ne jeten e tij te perditshme , mendoj se nje konsultim tek mjeku i duhur ne raste te tilla eshte papi i pare per te ndaluar avancimin e semundjes sido qe te jete e lehte apo e rende

----------


## iliria e para

> fobia , paranoja , mania , etj, te gjitha  termat e tjera qe perdoren ne shkencen e psikiatrise dhe neurologjise jane thjesht konstatime qe bejne mjeket specialiste ne perputhje me shenjat qe tregon individi ne jeten e tij te perditshme , mendoj se nje konsultim tek mjeku i duhur ne raste te tilla eshte papi i pare per te ndaluar avancimin e semundjes sido qe te jete e lehte apo e rende


Po kur nuk ka mundesi qe nje person qe vuan nga nje semundje paiqike te bindet te shkoj te mjeku?
Si te veprohet?

----------


## Leila

> Po kur nuk ka mundesi qe nje person qe vuan nga nje semundje paiqike te bindet te shkoj te mjeku?
> Si te veprohet?


Get him committed, ne spital psiqiatrik.
Nuk ka perse te shkoje ai vete.

----------


## iliria e para

Ketu ku jetojme ne (edhe ky burri )jane ligjet te percaktuara ne ate menyre qe vecse ata persona qe rrezikojne jeten dikujt detyrohen te shkojne ne spialin psikiatrik.
Pse vuan familja (ne ket rast gruaja dhe fimija por edhe rrethi me i gjer) nuk luan rrol!

----------


## ATMAN

> Po kur nuk ka mundesi qe nje person qe vuan nga nje semundje paiqike te bindet te shkoj te mjeku?
> Si te veprohet?



ka plot forma per ti ndihmuar keta persona te semure , mesa di une nga shifrat qe lexojme ne shtyp sot ne bote pjesa me e madhe e njerzve vuan nga forma te lehta depresioni , por problemi eshte se nuk jane ne dijeni qe vuajne nga kjo simptome 


mu kujtua tani nje thenje e madhe 

1- te gjitha semundjet jane te sherueshme , pervec pleqerise

2- zoti bashke me semundjen ka derguar edhe sherimin, ilacin

3- i semuri nervor nderton keshtjella ne ajer , i semuri mendor jeton ne keto keshtjella , kurse mjeku psikiater mer qerane 

po e kuptove kete te fundit me siguri qe do te gjesh edhe menyren per ta ndihmuar tjetrin

----------


## iliria e para

> .......
> 
> 3- i semuri nervor nderton keshtjella ne ajer , i semuri mendor jeton ne keto keshtjella , kurse mjeku psikiater mer qerane 
> 
> po e kuptove kete te fundit me siguri qe do te gjesh edhe menyren per ta ndihmuar tjetrin


Une te gjithat nuk i kuptoj, kam lindur larg Shqiperie dhe keto as qe i kam degjuar.

----------


## Rhea

> 3- i semuri nervor nderton keshtjella ne ajer , i semuri mendor jeton ne keto keshtjella , kurse mjeku psikiater mer qerane 
> 
> po e kuptove kete te fundit me siguri qe do te gjesh edhe menyren per ta ndihmuar tjetrin



Del qe mjekut psikiater nuk i intereson prishja e keshtjellave.Nuk jam aspak dakord.Perkundrazi,i vetmi qe mund t'i ndihmoje keta te semure eshte mjeku specialist.

----------


## ATMAN

Paranoja 

Nga dr. Lec Shiroka 

Paronojaku mendon veç per vete, është narcistik, i vetmuar, xheloz dhe tepër dyshues. Shpesh ka aftësi më të larta se mesatarja e njerëzve. Ka një mbindjeshmeri morbide (të sëmurë) të jetës së përditshme bashkuar me një tendencë keqintepretimi, ndryshimi e zmadhimi të incidenteve të vogla.



Eshte nje fjale jo e panjohur ne fjalorin tone te perditshem, nje crregullim madhor i moshes se pjekurise. E shohim me zakonisht ne moshat 30-50 vjecare, prek me shume burrat sesa grate. 
Duket sikur vjen papritur, por ne shumicen e rasteve kemi manifestime konstitucionale mendore te cilat e kane manifestuar vetveten heret ne jeten e pacientit.




Paranojaku beson se disa njerez jane kunder tij; e ata po konspirojne e komplotojne se bashku per ti shkaterruar shendetin apo poziten 
Nje person me paronoje mendon vec per vete, eshte narcistik, i vetmuar, xheloz dhe teper dyshues. Shpesh keta persona kane aftesi me te larta se mesatarja, ne pergjithesi keto jane te tipit pervers.
Ata kane nje mbindjeshmeri morbide (te semure) te jetes se perditshme bashkuar me nje tendence keqintepretimi, ndryshimi e zmadhimi te incidenteve te vogla.

SIMPTOMAT

Fillimi i kesaj semundjeje paraqitet me ekzagjerimin e difekteve te personalitetit. Gjithashtu para "shperthimit" te plote te paranojes pacienti mund te kaloje nje faze depresioni e cila i paraprin nje paranoje te perhershme e ne "lulezim" .
Deluzionet behen te pranishme, pergjithmone !
Paranojaku ben deduksione racionale - por nisur nga premisa false, pasi gjykimi i tij eshte "prekur" .
Ai beson se disa njerez jane kunder tij; e ata po konspirojne e komplotojne se bashku per ti shkaterruar shendetin apo poziten.
Ai "shikon" mesazhe te fshehura ne ngjarje rutine e te zakonshme; gjithshka qe ndodh ka nje reference speciale per ate vete. Ai eshte i persekutuar dhe i ndjekur nga influenca malinje.
Gradualisht, deluzionet thuren pergjate gjithe territorit te tij mendor duke sjelle nje ndikim ne te gjithe jeten e veprimet e Paranojakut.
Megjithate, pervec deluzioneve ka fare pak shenja te degradimit te intelektit.
Kujtesa eshte normale; nuk ka konfuzion te pergjithshem.
Paranojaku pergjigjet me qartesi - e shpesh here me argumente te bindeshme -por i mungon realizmi; ai eshte i bindur vec ne realitetin e deluzioneve te tij.
Me progresimin e semundjes deluzionet behen akoma e me teper te tipit sistematik, shume me te shumta dhe te fiksuara.
Persekutimi (qe ai ndjen) tani i atribohet perfundimisht agjensive apo formave nga me ekstremet. Si hipnotizmi, valet e radios a te televizorit, rrezeve- X ,ose CIA, FBI apo sekteve e besimeve te ndryshme si - spiritualistet, cifutet, masonet, katoliket etj.
Vuajtjet e tij te imagjinuara mund te manifestohen me nje intensitet te tille saqe ai vendos ti drejtohet ligjit apo te marre hak vete personalisht mbi persekutoret.
Pikerisht ne kete pike paranojaku behet i rrezikshem; ai mund te ndermarre nje goditje vdekjeprurese reale mbi personin te cilin ai e imagjinon si pergjegjes per fatin e tij te keq.
Shume njerez prominente - te shquar (ketu dhe ideja ime per paranojen e tendencat e saj manifestuar ne udheheqes e diktatore te shumte) kane vuajtur nga kjo semundje, jo plotesisht e jo gjithmone e qarte dhe njerez te tjere kane vuajtur me ta ose popuj te tere.
Po ashtu nga paranojake "te zakonshem" (pa pushtet) kane vuajtur disa figura te shquara, te politikes, medias apo artit.
Ne disa raste pergjigja ndaj ideve deluzionuese merr formen e letrave apo pamfleteve ndaj personit "qe i ka bere keq" .
Paranojaket i ndajme ne dy grupe kryesore:
ekscentriket dhe egocentriket.
Ekscentriket i quajme si "as ketej as andej njerez " pra grup qe mjekesia i klasifikon si Borderline Patients; aty perfshihen njerez "si te vecante", te shqetesuarit e medhenj, njerezit jo-praktike - me shume projekte e ide te parealizueshme; ai tip njerezish qe populli do thonte per ta :
se po mundohen ta bejne katrorin - rreth, ose do "zgjidhin" misterin e levizjes perpetuale.
Megjithese menyra se si ekscentriku e shikon jeten eshte paksa si e "coroditur", ai eshte pak a shume i pademshem. Ne rastin me te keq eshte i bezdishem e ne rastin me te mire e "durojme" si te vecante, si origjinal. Kujtoni profesoret e "cuditshem" qe keni pasur, pikerisht ate tip te vetmuar, qe nuk krihej a nuk paraqitej ne rregull por e kishte nje shkendi prej gjeniu.
Egocentriket -nga ana tjeter, manifestojne tendenca te rrezikshme.
Personaliteti i tyre eshte i demtuar plotesisht, dhe ne rrethana te ndyshme persona te tille duhen mbikqyrur ose instutionalizuar.
Egocentriket, bazuar ne natyren e deluzioneve te tyre i pershkruajme, si te persekutuar, te zhurmshem, te ekzaltuar, si hipokondriake, te dashur ne ekstrem ose teper religjioze.
Cdo rast ka tiparet e tij, paraqitet me nje pasuri detajesh e eshte " i cuditshem" e "i ndyshem" ne meriten e vet.

TRAJTIMI.

Paranoja eshte nje gjendje progresive, e megjithese nuk ka nje tendenci per demencia-n (harrim) ka shume pak shprese per sherim.
Jane pak ato tipe te crregullime mendore qe jane me te veshtira per tu trajtuar sesa paranoja.
Frojdianet pretendojne se baza e kesaj semundje eshte nje homoseksualitet i represuar (shtypur), psiko-analiza si metode trajtimi ne kete rast eshte e destinuar te deshtoje - pasi nje paranojak ka "mungese" realizmi e eshte jo-bashkepunues; si person qe dyshon ne gjithshka.
Kur deluzionet jane te tipit obsesional, te rrezikshme dhe ka shume tension mendor, mjekesia here-here nderhyn dhe me trajtime radikale.

Përgatiti Dr. Lec Shiroka

----------


## iliria e para

Arun, pra sic shef edhe vet keta njerz qe kan kete problem nuk kerrkojne ndihem. Per kete arsye e cela kete teme ketu te marr ndonje keshille e thash ndoshta ti ndihemoj pakez personit qe ka keto probleme. Ky njeri mendon se e tere bota eshte kunder tij. Nuk i beson kurrkujt, "shef dhe degjon" gjera qe nuk jane eksistuese etj. etj.
Ky mjri kurr nuk pranon te shkoi tek mjeku, as t'a permend'sh nuk guxon.

----------


## Mina

Paranoja eshte bindja e pavertetuar! Dhe eshte nje tmerr i vertete. Kam pare nje grua qe ishte e bindur se e tradhetonte i shoqi. Ne argumentet e saj nuk kishte pike arsyeje!

----------


## MisCongeniality

Ju lutem shkruani SHQIP!!

----------

